

Why The Linux Desktop Doesn't Matter Anymore - jonalmeida
http://readwrite.com/2014/01/23/why-the-linux-desktop-never-mattered

======
at-fates-hands
One word - Adobe.

If Adobe had a creative suite on Linux, it would be a windfall for most of the
developers I know. It's quite literally the only thing keeping them anchored
to a Mac or Windows machine.

Even more frustrating is how Adobe see this issue:

"All the evidence says that the Linux market for (paying) desktop software is
just too small.

Linux has to develop a real market, or at least lower the cost of entry
(seriously: how long can they go without standardizing APIs?), to make it
attactive to developers."

From an Adobe staffer on their forums Sept. 2013:
[http://forums.adobe.com/message/5484652](http://forums.adobe.com/message/5484652)

